# Nodak Outdoors T-Shirt Giveaway Finalists



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Alright, my wife picked her 5 favorites and 5 more were picked at random.

We'll let the NASDAQ closing today decide the winner as usual. If your number matches the final cent value of the NASDAQ close, you win!

So here are the finalists:

0 - diver_sniper
1 - rudabaux
2 - chief
3 - pjb1816
4 - woodie1
5 - NDJ
6 - SnakeyJake1
7 - MRN
8 - fargodawg
9 - jamartinmg2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

good luck you guys- I never win anything- :eyeroll:

Curtis


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm jinxed as well!


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

good luck to the finalist. Wish I could be there but oh well.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I was a finalist once but didnt win


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good luck guys :beer:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

who won then?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hehe...my bad.  I went duck hunting last night and didn't get a chance to catch the close...I made a phone call to get it.

It closed at 2141.20

Diver_Sniper is the winner!

Thanks again to everyone who entered.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Diver_Sniper

Congrats !!! :jammin:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

congrats sniper


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

123


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Grats Sniper :beer:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

ME???? AWW DANG! I guess that I will try do harder to getting prize. :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

thanks guys, and thanks chris, we are truely greatful to have such an awesome web master, and the contest is over so that isnt just brown nosing...well, maybe just a little to be ready for the next contest  . but really, theres not a different web site on all the internet that i could spend so much time messin around on. thanks again.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

if NDJ gts a shirt you are going to have to sew 2 xxxXL together!


----------

